# The Lens Flare



## azkul (May 31, 2006)

This is a photo and art community with a little over 16,000 images from 600 or so photographers.  Anybody can submit photos for free as long as they are decent (no porn, etc).  

The site has a pretty decent following - about 600 visitors daily (and growing) so a lot of people will view your pictures and comment on them.

Features are being added all of the time to make your galleries and pictures more user-friendly.

Please take a peek:

The Lens Flare Photo Community - www.thelensflare.com

Thanks,
Brian


----------

